
A smart robot for smart renters inside Slack - jbarrettsteiner
http://www.homerbot.com
======
Krykunenko
Many large entrepreneurs invest in the study of robots and artificial
intelligence. But even Ilon Musk talks about the potential danger of robots,
robotics and artificial intelligence. Why do we not think about these things
now?

